# Help picking a breeder from this list



## Dahundl (Jul 23, 2013)

Johnson-Haus German Shepherds, Frederick Maryland
Hektor Haus German Shepherds - Raleigh, NC
http://www.triadk9.com/index.htm
lhttp://www.summerwoodfarmnc.com/
Sequoyah German Shepherds
Von Datschiburg, a breeder in Port Colborn - Contact Us
Shiraz Farm German Shepherds | Upperville, VA 20184
Crooked Creek Ranch


----------



## julieanna1 (Jan 19, 2005)

*what type of dog can you handle?*

I am not going to recommend one of these breeders because I haven't met them or gone to their kennels, but
think about what type of dog can you handle. hard working lines require 
much dedication and training. are you looking for a dog to go to the lake? 
my dogs are active and super fun, but would I describe them as hard working line-no. I specifically didn't want a hard working dog. I find they get neurotic if not worked everyday. anyway, you get the picture. Also visit the kennels. Don't get a dog that has been separated from mom too early as it will adversely affect the dog's understanding of pack structure. Also why was pup separated. Was mom unstable? was mom ill?
I hope to have provided some food for thought


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Johnson-Haus, Seqouyah, or Crooked Creek.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

YOU need to contact these people and speak with them . Get a sense of what they are breeding for .


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

julieanna1 said:


> I am not going to recommend one of these breeders because I haven't met them or gone to their kennels, but
> think about what type of dog can you handle. hard working lines require
> much dedication and training. are you looking for a dog to go to the lake?
> my dogs are active and super fun, but would I describe them as hard working line-no. I specifically didn't want a hard working dog. I find they get neurotic if not worked everyday. anyway, you get the picture. Also visit the kennels. Don't get a dog that has been separated from mom too early as it will adversely affect the dog's understanding of pack structure. Also why was pup separated. Was mom unstable? was mom ill?
> I hope to have provided some food for thought


Only crazy unbalanced sport dogs are like that. I have an exceptionally hard, psd/ppd style male working dog. Content to lounge on the couch unless we are working or playing


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Depends on what you are looking for. Sequoyah is on my list for working dogs.


----------



## Omar Little (Feb 24, 2013)

What Kzoppa said, but that's just if you want a recommendation on a good breeder. You'll have to match the right breeder to your situation by talking with and visiting them. I've talked with Johnson Haus personally, seems to a great program. For the area you are looking in, you should look at Welcome to Blackthorn Working German Shepherds. I can't say enough good things about Christine.


----------



## Buggibub (Jul 1, 2010)

johnson haus is on the forums a lot... GSDBESTK9


----------

